# Which sound file for a 4-4-2 Atlantic?



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

So far I have not seen a sound file for an Atlantic. What other loco sounds similar that I could use instead? Would a Hudson or Pacific be a good choice?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pacific, hudson too big


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Any 4-4-0 might do.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhhh, an old 1800s 4-4-0 would be wrong for the much larger, more modern Atlantic


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Of course Zimo doesn't have a Pacific sound file.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The site has small modern switchers you can use, would be closer in sound than a Pacific.


----------

